# BMC Roadmachine Computer Mount



## FastEddie01

I was wondering if anybody knew where to get a computer mount for the road machine 01, ICStem. I have search all over the world wide web and am unable to find a computer mount that I can mount a computer on top and light on the bottom. On the BMC website it says there is an aftermarket item? Would appreciate any help


----------



## Migen21

I asked about it at my local BMC dealer. They just gave me a chuckle and told me that they aren't able to get them.


----------



## FastEddie01

Did they ask the BMC rep in your area? What do you use now?


----------



## Migen21

I don't think they asked the rep, and it was back in November so I don't recall the details. I kinda forgot about it after that. Next time I see the BMC rep I'll ask them about it.

I'm currently using the Wahoo Elemnt Bolt and the mount that was provided with it.


----------



## ribbij

I like the integrated mount on the BMC, but don't have a solution for the light either. I also use the element bolt and use this adapter which works great. It adds a small amount of height but doesn't bother me.

https://www.shapeways.com/product/G...MImo6bu76A1QIVD5J-Ch1yWwSlEAQYAiABEgJhnvD_BwE

Sent from my Pixel using Tapatalk


----------



## xterrastrial

ribbij said:


> I like the integrated mount on the BMC, but don't have a solution for the light either. I also use the element bolt and use this adapter which works great. It adds a small amount of height but doesn't bother me.
> 
> https://www.shapeways.com/product/G...MImo6bu76A1QIVD5J-Ch1yWwSlEAQYAiABEgJhnvD_BwE
> 
> Sent from my Pixel using Tapatalk


I have the integrated Garmin mount too, but am thinking of switching to the Bolt. Would love to find a 'piece' where it's like the aero integrated shape of the Wahoo mount, but connects to the ICS stem-half of the BMC mount.


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## Migen21

I was in my BMC dealer today, and some of the guys were telling me that the RoadMachine (maybe just the 01?) is no longer considered UCI legal. Apparently the seat tube is too narrow? I don't know the details. I'm kinda bummed though. I had plans to race Paris-Roubaix next year on it 
i
I was in a rush just picking up some stuff, so I didn't have a chance to ask them for a reference. I didn't see anything online about it.


----------



## xterrastrial

After a request on WW forum, a bolt mount is available for the bmc stem. I've ordered it and will report back how well it works. It's the extra small size in the drop down.

https://www.shapeways.com/product/9CCTF95SY/wahoo-bolt-aero-bontrager-bmc-mounts?optionId=63224392


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## ribbij

Nice, ordered one

Sent from my Pixel using Tapatalk


----------



## Migen21

I grabbed one as well. I need to check with the guys at the LBS to see if they can get me the street plate adapter for this.

Sent from my Pixel using Tapatalk


----------



## Migen21

Edit to update:
It turns out my LBS has these. They are supposed to come with the bike, but mine was a very early shipment (frameset only). 

They handed me a small plastic baggie with a garmin specific mount, and two variations of gopro adapters as well as a black filler piece for the stem plate.

They also gave me the updated version of the seatpost bolt hole cover. Instead of the small, easily lost round grommet, they provided one that loops around the seatpost. 

All of this was free to me.


----------



## dobbsy

I got the ICStem go pro and garmin mount delivered this week, took an age to source but glad I got it now, it's a very neat result.

I got it by emailing evans special orders for 

ICS Stem Garmin/GoPro mount set.
Part # 301007
RRP - £24.00

They charged me a fiver 'special order' charge and also delivery, but all good.


----------

